
China Is Building Enormous Self-Sustaining Cities All over the African Continent - olivermarks
http://themostimportantnews.com/archives/the-takeover-china-is-building-enormous-self-sustaining-chinese-cities-all-over-the-african-continent
======
olivermarks
Quotes this article extensively but I thought the original summary post made
some additional good points
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2018/08/04/c...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2018/08/04/china-
is-treating-africa-the-same-way-european-colonists-did/#46a62191298b)

------
nickserv
I wonder if this will mean social and cultural mixing, where Chinese mingle
and intermarry with the locals.

~~~
Glawen
I think it is highly unlikely due to the chinese culture and how they view
africans. There is a very good documentary called empire of dust that gives a
good hindsight of the culture clash:
[https://youtu.be/1a-QpyF7rNc](https://youtu.be/1a-QpyF7rNc)

The cultural mixing thing is a modern western fantasy of the elites, not
shared at all by a majority of the world.

